# Downton Abbey (especially WGBH viewers)



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

This morning I noticed that an episode of Downton Abbey had recorded last night at midnight. When I looked at the description, the plot appeared to be that of the new episode that I expected to air tonight at 9:00. Scanning through the episode, I recognized it as last week's.

Since my season pass is set for New Episodes Only, the incorrect guide data that let last week's episode record again last night, prevented tonight's actual new episode from be scheduled to record. Even if you don't have your TiVo set for New Episodes only, the identical guide data for last night's midnight showing and tonight's new episode will likely prevent your TiVo from recording tonight's episode under the 28 day rule.

So if you have a season pass for Downton Abbey, check to confirm that tonight's new episode is in your "to be recorded" list.

(This was for Downton Abbey being recorded from WGBH in Boston via Comcast channel 802.)


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Our station (KRMA-Denver) is airing two episodes baci-to-back. My season pass did pick it up.


----------



## ThePennyDropped (Jul 5, 2006)

WGBH is also showing two episodes back to back tonight. Last week's at 8:00, this week's at 9:00. The problem is that they also aired last week's episode at midnight last night, but the guide data incorrectly listed it as tonight's new (9:00) episode, so my TiVo thinks it already recorded it. Probably only a problem for people recording the feed from WGBH.


----------



## wtkflhn (May 12, 2006)

ThePennyDropped said:


> This morning I noticed that an episode of Downton Abbey had recorded last night at midnight. When I looked at the description, the plot appeared to be that of the new episode that I expected to air tonight at 9:00. Scanning through the episode, I recognized it as last week's.
> 
> Since my season pass is set for New Episodes Only, the incorrect guide data that let last week's episode record again last night, prevented tonight's actual new episode from be scheduled to record. Even if you don't have your TiVo set for New Episodes only, the identical guide data for last night's midnight showing and tonight's new episode will likely prevent your TiVo from recording tonight's episode under the 28 day rule.
> 
> ...


By the way. Tonites episode is only 1 hr. But next week and the week after ( the season finale) are both 2 hrs. Make sure you don't have any conflicts with this.

Don H.


----------



## drr5000 (Oct 18, 2004)

ThePennyDropped said:


> ...
> (This was for Downton Abbey being recorded from WGBH in Boston via Comcast channel 802.)


This was also true of Verizon FIOS in the Boston/Newton area.


----------



## nirisahn (Nov 19, 2005)

Ours turned out to be a rerun and a new episode. Don't know why I didn't realize that.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

Doh, I wish I'd noticed this last night.


----------



## laria (Sep 7, 2000)

laria said:


> Doh, I wish I'd noticed this last night.


Well it's re-running like 3 times more on WGBH next weekend, plus on WMEA too, so I'll be set by the time I get to that episode.  I just finished streaming season 1 last week and I still have the whole season on tivo to catch up on anyway.


----------

